# Happy Thanksgiving to you all



## Torch (Nov 23, 2017)

Have to work 2nds tonight but just have to do the turkey earlier..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Turkey Day to all those South of the 49th. Have a great safe day

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 23, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Happy Turkey Day to all those South of the 49th. Have a great safe day


Thank you. Food will be on the table at 1300 on this beautiful sunny day. Our outdoor Christmas lights will glow for the first time tonight.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2017)

What Geo said,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 23, 2017)

We are off to Grandma's house for Turkey-day though I'm actually making the Turkey. It's only a 16 mile trip (she followed us to Ark-saw) so we'll leave about 1300. Dinner about 1400. The ladies want to Black Friday it. I went last year and it was a colossal mess so it'll be me and the dogs relaxing together while they battle the crowds.
To all of you on the Forum in the US of A, I want to wish you a Very Happy Thanksgiving. If you're not in the US, heck, Happy Thanksgiving as well. If you've ever served you dram-well know what you're thankful for...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving my Friends!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2017)

A Happy Thanksgiving !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving my dear friends....all your friendships is one thing, that I'm very thankful for!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 23, 2017)

Have a great day guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Christmas lights are up, Vikings won. 90F here in Socal. Good cold beer in front of me.

Cant get any better.

Cheers to all of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving Day to our American/Canadian Members.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm eating store bought roasted turkey right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## BiffF15 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Nov 23, 2017)

I feel like the gringe that ate Christmas at ther moment. Happy season guys just the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## drgondog (Nov 23, 2017)

We celebrated Thanksgiving and our 29th Anniversary all in one day

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy thanksgiving my American friends

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy thanksgiving to all our American/canadian friends

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving Day you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving guys!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy thanksgiving to one and all, enjoy your time with family and friends as nothing is more important than them

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

I’m stuffed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 23, 2017)

By the way guys, I don't like Turkey, my wife doesn't either and our daughter is Vegan so three more portions going if you want them

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2017)

pbehn said:


> By the way guys, *I don't like Turkey, my wife doesn't either* and our daughter is Vegan so three more portions going if you want them



Then you all must have never had a turkey done right...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 23, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Then you all must have never had a turkey done right...


Quite possibly but I am not going to change continent on this issue,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 23, 2017)

Yum, now that's a Turkey done right.... Kai's steps to thanksgiving. 
1) get a turkey for your self
2) go to someone's house and eat their Turkey 
3) die from over eating

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Quite possibly but I am not going to change continent on this issue,



I first brine my Turkey for 24 hours. Then I peel back the skin, and put a spices under the skin along with butter, and then usually smoke it in a smoker. Even if I roast it in the oven, it turns out so juicy and so much flavor. Even the deepest white meet is nice and juicy. This I year I roasted it, instead of the usual smoking method.

Seriously, if done right, and not overcooked a Turkey can be absolutely amazing, juicy and with so much flavor. Most people however overcook it, so that it is dry and bland.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Nov 23, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Thank you. Food will be on the table at 1300 on this beautiful sunny day. Our outdoor Christmas lights will glow for the first time tonight.



Bill my father was with the 92BG radio operator I am using the wrong terminology but his squadron went OTU about as soon as they landed.Good to see some you aboard.Dinner for us was late 5PM I like the early dinner myself Mom and Dad raised us that way 1-2PM at my house but this year at a nephew's house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 23, 2017)

javlin said:


> Bill my father was with the 92BG radio operator I am using the wrong terminology but his squadron went OTU about as soon as they landed.Good to see some you aboard.Dinner for us was late 5PM I like the early dinner myself Mom and Dad raised us that way 1-2PM at my house but this year at a nephew's house.


Hope you and yours had an enjoyable day. We sure did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 23, 2017)

syscom3 said:


> Christmas lights are up, Vikings won. 90F here in Socal. Good cold beer in front of me.
> 
> Cant get any better.
> 
> Cheers to all of you.


How about those Vikings!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in this wonderful online community!!
Among many other things, I am thankful that through technology, we can get to know noble people who share with us valuable knowledge and amazing experiences.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 23, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> How about those Vikings!


We are actually doing good this year.... So good I'm actually watching

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving Guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 24, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving from Sardinia!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Motocar (Nov 24, 2017)

*Thank you*, I hope you had a great day of grace action.

*Motocar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 24, 2017)

Late news, Meghan Markle was not in USA for thanksgiving and this is conclusive proof that she will become engaged to Prince Harry, you heard it here first folks.


----------



## SANCER (Nov 24, 2017)

_... it's a bit late_, but I could not let more time go by without congratulating and wishing that they had a splendid day. 
I know that it is a very important date mainly in the countries north of mine.
Here in Mexico there are those who also celebrate it, but it is more a tradition imported by some.

I hope that the delicious dinner of the turkey, has not affected in its also traditional and famous _*Black Friday.
*_
Greetings and congratulations to all the members of this great forum, for the simple fact of existing.

Saludos de Luis Carlos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Nov 26, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Hope you and yours had an enjoyable day. We sure did.



Bill did you ever see the photo of the bomb group when they separated? My father was in the front row holding the plague like item announcing I think some planes to the 93BG.I have been looking for that picture now for 20+ years had it at one time I think one of my sisters has it not knowing after Mom passed in 98.I built alot of B-17's as a kid had one out at Dolan Hall on display at KAFB happy moment for a 12 year when Dad showed me  I got to say Bill the B-25 has my heart more than the 17 light and fast got a 1/32 kit I need to finish Med.Theater.You ole guys from that time are different and in a good way take care God Bless


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 26, 2017)

javlin said:


> Bill did you ever see the photo of the bomb group when they separated? My father was in the front row holding the plague like item announcing I think some planes to the 93BG.I have been looking for that picture now for 20+ years had it at one time I think one of my sisters has it not knowing after Mom passed in 98.I built alot of B-17's as a kid had one out at Dolan Hall on display at KAFB happy moment for a 12 year when Dad showed me  I got to say Bill the B-25 has my heart more than the 17 light and fast got a 1/32 kit I need to finish Med.Theater.You ole guys from that time are different and in a good way take care God Bless


Sorry to say I have not seen the picture. Hope you find it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2017)

I've been outta town. Thank you for the well wishes. I hope all here had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Mine was quiet and peaceful. Spent it taking care of two German Shephards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Dec 2, 2017)

A (very) belated 'Happy Thanksgiving' guys!


----------

